# Sick Leopard Ctenopoma



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

We have a ctenopoma in our 75 gallon SA cichlid tank. He is about 6 months old and about 3-1/2" long. He is normally a voracious pig. I have top feeders and bottom feeders so I feed two different pellets. He usually guzzles from both groups, including any veggies like peas. It's frustrating sometimes that I feel I have to overfeed just so everyone has a shot, such as festivums, rams, and kribs (I know they're African). Anyway, the last two days he has stopped eating. He just sits back in a sword or in his cave, sometimes resting on the bottom. He moves back and forth but normally he is out and about with everyone else. His mouth and pectoral fin bases look pinkish and he also looks slightly bloated. We also recently lost a 1" festivum (starvation) and a blue gourami. The festivum was so timid she wouldn't eat and the gourami also looked bloaty with stringy clear poop. I haven't observed any poo from the ctenopoma. I am considering treating for intestinal parasites with something like Tetra Parasite Guard but I am hesitant to medicate a tank if I'm unsure of illness cause. Him being such a hog makes me think he has overfed and may be constipated, even after eating peas. Any opinions before I proceed? AMM-0, Nitrite-0, Nitrate-25ppm, temp-80.

Edit - I know a leopard ctenopoma is a bad choice in fish but he's family so please don't criticize.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's a previous thread with ill leopard.I think vitamins was the answer,but read through.Hope it helps.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/hel...es-not-42859.html?highlight=leopard+ctenopoma
On the side it sounds like something is going on in your tank since this will not be your first loss as of recent.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This will help address his diet;
Ctenopoma acutirostre (Leopard Bushfish) — Seriously Fish


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

I do feed him blood worms as a treat, also my festivums enjoy them if the red eye colombians give them a chance. I also treated ich about a month ago with 86+degree heat for 14 days and it has not returned. I do a 30% WC every Saturday and I have been watching all other fish vigilantly with no concerns. The only change I can think of is I have been feeding small grass hoppers as a treat. I freeze them then cut them up into smaller bites. My tetras love them and so do almost everyone else. Could this be a possible culprit? I have not fed grass hoppers or worms in the last 2-3 days tho.


----------

